# Avery has lymphoma



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

He was diagnosed with lymphoma on Friday. Avery just turned 4 in January. More than anything in the world I want to give him his best chance at survival, but I don't know how people afford to do chemo. 

The vet said that prednisone alone can show improvements, but from what I read online, I'll be lucky to get 1-2 months with him doing pred alone.

If we start chemo, the way I understand it is, they do it for a month, with weekly treatments that range in price. And the way he made it sound it would be 2K ish per week. How do people do it? 

I love this dog more than words can describe. I refuse to allow myself to think he could be gone in a matter of months, I simply can not imagine my life without him in it.

Anyone familiar with Lymphoma? Anyone know of any alternative treatments that have helped? Or does anyone have any worthy articles I could read?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Oh Lauren I am so sorry to hear this, I don't have any experience with this but maybe some alternative therapy. Chinese meds, cannabis oil. I know there is some sort of mushroom that helps cancer. I would research all I could. I am praying for you and Avery.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Canine Lymphoma: Alternative Treatments for Common Dog Cancer
New Treatment Option for Lymphoma in Dogs - PawNation
Homeopathic Remedies for Dogs With Lymphoma | eHow
Pet owners increasingly using medical marijuana to help their pets feel better - NaturalNews.com


Here are a few articles, I hope it helps


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

We had a 7 year old Aussie die from lymphoma 6 years ago.

We Went ahead with a chemo and pill regimen called the Wisconsin Protocol. Bottom line: he died 10 months after the initial diagnosis after a short remission. In retrospect, we would opt for the comfort-care only route of prednisone and simply shower him with love for the remaining 6-8 weeks.

Just because a technology or procedure exists does not mean it is always wise to use it. Dogs need to be allowed to die a "good death" and not necessarily prolong life at all costs.

I am so sorry you are facing such a terrible diagnosis. While alternative medicine may provide some additional comfort on addition to the prednisone, I don't think any of them would significantly prolong life.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

We had a 7 year old Aussie die from lymphoma 6 years ago.

We Went ahead with a chemo and pill regimen called the Wisconsin Protocol. Bottom line: he died 10 months after the initial diagnosis after a short remission. In retrospect, we would opt for the comfort-care only route of prednisone and simply shower him with love for the remaining 6-8 weeks.

Just because a technology or procedure exists does not mean it is always wise to use it. Dogs need to be allowed to die a "good death" and not necessarily prolong life at all costs.

I am so sorry you are facing such a terrible diagnosis. While alternative medicine may provide some additional comfort on addition to the prednisone, I don't think any of them would significantly prolong life.


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

I am sorry you are facing such a terrible situation.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

PDX mom gave some very good advice. I would have to agree with this. 

Party with Avery, take a trip together, but I would not attempt to prolong the inevitable. Pain would more than likely present near the end.

Best Wishes Lauren and Avery, I wouldn't want to be in your shoes but know I would not go the route of emptying your accounts and putting him through chemo.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

PDX mom gave some very good advice. I would have to agree with this. 

Party with Avery, take a trip together, but I would not attempt to prolong the inevitable. Pain would more than likely present near the end.

Best Wishes Lauren and Avery, I wouldn't want to be in your shoes but know I would not go the route of emptying your accounts and putting him through chemo.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i wish Avery the best.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Currently trying to see an oncologist to stage his cancer and she if there are other options than the traditional chemo. As of now everything has progressed so quickly it's hard for me to watch and take it all in. Two weeks ago he had a bad cough that was diagnosed as kennel cough (otherwise he was acting normal)...as of this today he is down probably close to 10lbs, he doesn't want to eat, is drinking excessively, and has difficultly breathing with any activity...life just isn't fair.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Again Lauren I am so sorry, I will be praying for Avery...


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

Lauren I would make some bone broth and liver broth to feed him, so he is at least getting some nutrients

Reasons Your Dog Will Love Bone Broth | Dogs Naturally Magazine


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm just reading this now. I'm sorry to hear this diagnosis. I've never dealt with it but wanted to offer support.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We just treated a dog several times for lymphoma. The chemo is much different than it use to be. It still requires an iv catheter but now it is just a slow injection that takes a few minutes compared to hours on the iv pump.

Most people use care credit or hold checks for these expensive treatments.

I wish you and Avery such good luck in whatever avenue you choose to take and whatever the outcome be. I know he knows you love him more than anything and will do what is best.


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so very sorry about Avery. No advice, as I wouldn't be able to afford chemo either. He is far too young, every dog deserves to grow old in a loving home. I will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Lauren had Avery PTS yesterday. He was only 4 years old. Can you believe that? Still a puppy. My heart just breaks for Lauren, that dog was everything to her. RIP sweet Avery, you'll be missed so much more than you'll ever know. 
You are in my thoughts every second Lauren. Living everyone's here worst nightmare, way, way too early. Big hugs. xxx


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

SO very sorry, Lauren. Run free, Avery!


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I am so very sorry to hear this, my heart is broken for her also.. its never easy especially when they are so young, I know this pain all to well. My thoughts are with you Lauren


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

I am so very sorry to see this update. There are no words that can help, just know that we are thinking of you and understand your grief.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry to see this update. Thinking of you, Lauren.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

So sorry Lauren on your loss of Avery. We went through this with a beloved boxer a few years ago - never easy.


----------

